

When I write no code, that's when I do my fastest programming - andrewstuart
http://fourlightyears.blogspot.com/2014/12/when-i-write-no-code-thats-when-i-do-my.html

======
comboy
That seems to be the opposite of my case.

When I know exactly what I want the result to be, I start coding, and I'd say
I'm pretty efficient at it.

In most cases, even coding something something and then realizing this is not
a good architecture and rewriting it from the scratch, works better than
carefully thinking it out to make sure I'm writing properly from the start.

But of course, it's not easy to just start with more complicated project, so
yes thinking takes time and usually much more (in my case) than coding when I
already have some idea to start with.

~~~
andrewstuart
I guess its a balance really. Sometimes I think to the point that I realise
the thinking is getting me nowhere.....I then need to embark on coding the
current best solution to find out more about what I am trying to achieve.

------
zubairq
Good post. I think it depends on the problem. For some problems it is faster
to just sit down and code. For more difficult stuff like writing a framework
you have to think through things alot more.

And of course, the trick is to know when you should hit the keyboard and when
you should think something through

